# Automatisches Bewässerungssystem



## Torfkop (22. Mai 2011)

Moin zusammen,

da ich viel unterwegs bin und nicht immer die Zeit habe meinen Garten vernünftig zu bewässern, kam mir der Gedanke das zu automatisieren. 

Ich würde dafür gerne Versenkregner auf den Rasenflächen und Tröpfenregner bei den Blumen einsetzen.
Hat jemand von euch Erfahrung mit solchen Systemen? Eventuell auch mit der Planung?

Viele Grüße,
Steffen


----------



## scholzi (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Automatisches Bewässerungssystem*

Hi Steffen...!
guck mal hier http://www.gardena.com/de/support/planners-and-guides/irrigation-planner/ 
Du kannst dich auch direkt an Gardena wenden und die schicken dir speziell, für deinen Garten zugeschnitten, einen Bewässerungsplan zu!
Allerdings solltest du ne Skizze deines Gartens mit Maßangaben anfertigen und mitschicken!
+ hier einstellen
Aber stell dir das nicht so einfach vor


----------



## Eva-Maria (22. Mai 2011)

*AW: Automatisches Bewässerungssystem*

Hallo Steffen,
mein Mann hat selbst ein Beregnungs-System gebaut, zum einen mit Versenkregnern (im Rasen), zum anderen mit Feinsprengern in den Beeten. Wir haben einen Brunnen, 2 Pumpen und Zeitschaltuhren im System.
Klappt sehr gut, wobei wir meistens daheim sind (abends), wenn die Sprenger laufen.
Über den Urlaub würde ich mich das wohl auch trauen und den Nachbarn bitten, abends dann für 20 Minuten ein Auge drauf zu haben. Gänzlich allein würde ich die Systeme allerdings nicht laufen lassen.


----------



## Torfkop (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Automatisches Bewässerungssystem*

Danke für die Infos und den Link.

Einfach soll es ja auch nicht werden, sondern einfach nur effektiv 
Da ich bisher auch die Heizungssteuerung basierend auf meinen primitiven Sensoren selber konfiguriert bekommen habe, glaube ich auch, dass ich hierfür genau der richtige bin. Manchmal sucht man sich auch eine Aufgabe


----------



## underfrange (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Automatisches Bewässerungssystem*

Hallo,

also ich habe mir in meiner großen Rasenfläche die versenk Viereckregner, an der kleinen Rasenfläche die Versenkregner S80 (Achtung die benötigen ganz schön Wasser, weil die einen hohen durchfluss haben) und im Garten dann noch 2 Turbinen Versenkregner. Gesteuert habe ich alles über Kugelhähne, da eine Automation in meinen Augen zu Kostspielig wäre. Du müsstest ja auf jeder Beregnungsfläche Sensoren anbringen, die dir deine Bodenfeuchtigkeit messen, um auszuschließen das z.B bei Regen oder schon ausreichender Feuchte Bewässert wird. Aber machbar ist ja alles


----------



## Jürgen E (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: Automatisches Bewässerungssystem*

Hallo Steffen,

ich benutze das System Tropf-Blumat für die gezielte Pflanzenbewässerung.
Eignet sich allerdings nicht für Flächenbewässerung.
Kommt aber ganz ohne Elektronik aus, regelt sich selber über Tonkegel.
Ist nicht ganz billig, bin aber sehr zufrieden, auch bei längerer Abwesenheit.

Gruß Jürgen


----------

